# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Stiroplus sp1040 Ανεξέλεγκτη παραγωγή ατμού

## fisakis

Στην αναφερόμενη συσκευή και μετα απο αρκετή ωρα χρήσης (πχ μιση ωρα) αρχιζει να παραγει ατμό απο μονη της, ακουγεται ενας ήχος σαν βραχυκύκλωμα, ειτε η συσκευή ειναι ανοιχτή, ειτε όχι. Σας παραθέτω και βιντεάκι ωστε να τα δέιτε και μονοι σας. 
Το πήγα στο μαστορα της περιοχής μου και δεν του το έκανε. Η αλήθεια ειναι οτι δεν το κανει στην αρχή αλλα μετα απο πολύ ωρα. Εχετε καμια αποψη?
Το βίντεο ειναι αυτο:
https://youtu.be/fpehItx_Vko

----------


## panagiwtis

Αυτό που μπορώ να καταλάβω μέσω του βίντεο είναι πως η ηλεκτροβαλβίδα που ενεργοποιείται όταν πατάς το button στο χερουλι για να βγαλει ατμό για κάποιο λόγο ενεργοποιείται και μάλιστα όχι με τη σωστή τάση αλλά μικρότερη.  Θα έλεγα να τσεκάρεις το διακοπτάκι όπου είναι στη χειρολαβή, μπορεί να έχει χαλάσει και να έχει κάποια διαρροή.
Αν και θα έπρεπε μόλις το πατήσεις να έχει φυσιολογικό ήχο η ηλεκτροβαλβίδα κάτι που δεν είδα να γίνεται. 

Επίσης πρέπει να ελέγξεις την καλωδίωση όπου καταλήγει σε αυτό το διακοπτάκι.

----------


## fisakis

Μου κανει ιδαιτερη εντυπωση που για να το κανει θα πρεπει το σύστημα να δουλεψει για πολυ ωρα, δηλ να σιδερωνεις για τουλαχιστον μιση ωρα και επισης οτι οταν κανει το συμπτωμα δουλευει ακομη και αν απενεργοποιησω το σύστημα. Θα σταματήσει μόνο αν το βγαλω απο τη μπρίζα.

----------


## fisakis

Γνωρίζει καποιος αν υπαρχει ενδεχόμενο να διαφευγει ατμός απο το μποϊλερ και να καθεται σε καποια πλακετα, βραχυκυκλωνοντας και παρουσιαζοντας τα παρακατω συμπτώματα? Δεν εχω λύσει ποτε συστημα σιδερώματος και δεν γνωρίζω πως ειναι.
Επίσης γνωρίζει καποιος πως κανω αρχή ωστε να το λύσω?

----------


## fisakis

41951318_541238069663493_6021196265230958592_n.jpg41923633_2171298119793986_8260276151017013248_n.jpg

Λοιπον, το περίεργο ειναι οτι οταν δουλευω το σίδερο με ανοιχτό το καβουκι οπως τίς φωτο δουλεύει κανονικα χωρίς κανενα πρόβλημα. Οταν το σκεπάσω μετα απο λίγο αρχίζει το ίδιο. Τί μπορει να συμβαινει ρε παιδιά?

----------


## georgis

Κατι ανεβαζει παραπανω θερμοκρασια οταν το κλεινεις.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το είπα και το ξαναλέω , συσκευές μεγάλης ισχύος (2400W) πέρα του νορμάλ (1600 - 1700W) είναι να παραδίδονται πακέτο με εγχειρίδιο επιβίωσης της επόμενης μέρας .
Ας διαβάσουμε τις αξιολογήσεις χρηστών .... (έχει πλάκα που ορισμένοι λένε "πολύ καλό " ...αλλά πάραυτα το πήγαν και αυτοί για σέρβις !!!) . Είναι όπως κάποια αγωνιστικά αυτοκίνητα που έχουν 40 φλογισμένες εξατμίσεις , διανύουν 500 μέτρα , και κατόπιν πάνε για 2 μήνες στα συνεργεία ....θες και ρέστα?.
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/3360396/Sti...0.html#reviews
Για τα ίδιας μάρκας , αλλά κατηγορία νορμάλ <1700W , ουδέν παράπονο από κανέναν !!
Φίλε θανάση από όσες κριτικές θα διαβάσεις παραπάνω , δοκίμασε από αυτούς που λένε "πολύ καλό" τι έκαναν αυτοί και πάει καλά η συσκευή (π.χ. κάποιος μιλάει για αλλαγή φίλτρου για τα άλατα κάθε 3 μήνες / για σωστή επιλογή κλίμακας στις σκάλες του σίδερου και να διαβάσεις τις οδηγίες κατασκευαστή / άλλος πάλι λέει ότι αν αργήσει να κάνει χρήση του κουμπιού ατμού κλατάρει κτλ

----------


## P.D

Καλημέρα, αν και έχει περάσει αρκετό διάστημα απ'οτι βλέπω απο όταν αντιμετωπίζατε αυτό το πρόβλημα, τελικά βρέθηκε λύση; Έχω κι εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα και δεν έχω βρει άκρη, ενώ το έχω πάει σε δύο καταστήματα επισκευής .

----------


## P.D

> Στην αναφερόμενη συσκευή και μετα απο αρκετή ωρα χρήσης (πχ μιση ωρα) αρχιζει να παραγει ατμό απο μονη της, ακουγεται ενας ήχος σαν βραχυκύκλωμα, ειτε η συσκευή ειναι ανοιχτή, ειτε όχι. Σας παραθέτω και βιντεάκι ωστε να τα δέιτε και μονοι σας. 
> Το πήγα στο μαστορα της περιοχής μου και δεν του το έκανε. Η αλήθεια ειναι οτι δεν το κανει στην αρχή αλλα μετα απο πολύ ωρα. Εχετε καμια αποψη?
> Το βίντεο ειναι αυτο:
> https://youtu.be/fpehItx_Vko


Καλημέρα, αν και έχει περάσει αρκετό διάστημα απ'οτι βλέπω απο όταν αντιμετωπίζατε αυτό το πρόβλημα, τελικά βρέθηκε λύση; Έχω κι εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα και δεν έχω βρει άκρη, ενώ το έχω πάει σε δύο καταστήματα επισκευής. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## fisakis

> Καλημέρα, αν και έχει περάσει αρκετό διάστημα απ'οτι βλέπω απο όταν αντιμετωπίζατε αυτό το πρόβλημα, τελικά βρέθηκε λύση; Έχω κι εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα και δεν έχω βρει άκρη, ενώ το έχω πάει σε δύο καταστήματα επισκευής. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


To πρόβλημα είναι στη πλακέτα. Θα πρέπει να το δεί κάποιος που γνωρίζει απο ηλεκτρονικά ή να αλλάξετε πλακέτα. Αν επισκευαστεί η πλακέτα θα πρέπει να μονοθεί πάλι. Τελικά πήρα αλλο μόνο και μόνο επειδή θέλει η γυναίκα. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι σαν το απλό σίδερο ατμού δεν έχει.

----------

